# Best Place to buy



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

New car coming 1st September so I thought I'd treat it to some new products, in the past I've used these http://www.performancemotorcare.com/ and had very good service with free delivery.

Any others that may be cheaper? looking for mainly megs products

Thanks


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow Ive found performance motor care expensive.

Give these a go:
http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/
http://www.carwashnwax.com/
http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/
http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/
http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/
http://www.gpwizard.co.uk/shop

PM me before you order I might be able to get you a discount code for some of the above 

What car you getting?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Also I know Halfrauds isnt the best place in town but they have a 3 for 2 on car cleaning stuff at the moment. They dont have all the meguiars stuff but I have recently bought a few meguiars NXT/goldclass products and making use of the 3 for 2 makes it cheaper than online stores.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

thanks will give them a look, have used halfords before but they usually only have limited range of the megs stuff in the branches near me :?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

If youre a meguiars fan then this has just been released. Apparently lasts a bit longer than the first version.

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/Stor ... ductId=261


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

ok thanks again

usually let dave wax the car anually, then just wash and quick detail, but you never lnow


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

I've been using CleanYourCar alot lately, good prices and top service.

Every time you buy something you get points, which equates to money off future purchases also, I got about £10 of my supernatural the other month with my points!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

had a look at all of the suggestions and went with an initial order to autobritedirect.com by far the cheapest for what I wanted, ordered last night, good comunications, despatched today. Will have to polish the car now :? :wink:

thanks again, gotta love a good forum 8)


----------

